# Best 'Everyday Songs' for Halloween



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I did not see a thread of this sort, so I thought that this could be a fun idea to roll with. Please feel free to join in and share what you feel are some of the best songs that would also be right at home in haunts or at Halloween parties, despite not being originally intended for that purpose.

Both versions of this amazing Black Lab song, although this acoustic take is even darker in tone than the original:


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Some of these songs are pretty scary, by themselves without the haunt. I seriously would turn around and go home if I heard that Manson song.....I'm too much of a chicken.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This industrial song by Akira Yamaoka is heard in the end credits of _Silent Hill: Revelation_.





One of the most well-known Rolling Stones songs redone with an almost voodoo-like vibe:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great idea. There are a lot of songs that fit this description. Here are some of my favorites:

"Haunted"- by Poe






"Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)-by Marilyn Manson, and I also like Emily Browning's version as well











"Boogie Man"- a neat ditty from Aerosmith


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few more.

Gotta have some Zombie Girl on the list.











"Lunatic Fringe"- by Red Rider has always been on of my non-traditional Halloween songs, and the imagery in this video is pretty cool too.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't Fear the Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult is always a good one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent choices, Pumpkinhead625. I'm going to have to check out more songs by Zombie Girl, for sure. I knew that Poe sounded familiar, then I found out why - Another dark-sounding tune of hers, 'Hey Pretty', used to be played on the music channels back when they lived up to their names: 







I definitely agree with you on that one, awokennightmare. Too bad that SNL made a mockery of it with their cowbell skits


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I always add Marilyn Manson's version of "Sweet Dreams." It's just so spooky!

I don't know if they really fall under the category of "everyday" songs, but here are some of the less obvious songs I usually add to my playlist:

"Godzilla" by Blue Oyster Cult
"Stonehenge" by Spinal Tap
"Black Magic Woman" by Santana
"Witchy Woman" by The Eagles
"Bad Moon Rising" by CCR
"Bark at the Moon" by Ozzy
"Little Red Riding Hood" by 999
"Even in Death" by Evanescence
"Fear of the Dark" by Iron Maiden
"Vampires Will Never Hurt You" by My Chemical Romance
"Hotel California" by The Eagles
"Don't Fear The Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult
"Twilight Zone" by Golden Earring
"Spooky" by Classics IV
"Evil Woman" by ELO
"Superstition" by Stevie Wonder

And a personal favorite, which always gets a laugh when I play it:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know a fair amount of those that you listed, and I love Evanescence's _Even in Death_ (along with many of their other tunes). That last song is hilarious, stormygirl. Regarding CCR's _Bad Moon Rising_: "Don't go around tonight. Well, it's bound to take your life. Theeere's a baaathroom on the riiight."


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nearly anything by Jill Tracy ... but especially this gem with a gorgeous video ...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Nearly anything by Jill Tracy ... but especially this gem with a gorgeous video ...


Oh, heck yeah She is _easily_ one of my favorite artists. It was cool to hear Spirit Halloween playing one of her songs the other year in addition to the usual, expected music; they would be wise to offer her CDs, I think.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I once read about a home haunt that used Frank Zappa's album "Freak Out!" as the soundtrack (presumably focusing on the track "The Return of the Son of Monster Magnet").


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Nearly anything by Jill Tracy ... but especially this gem with a gorgeous video ...


Jill Tracy is awesome!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Mirah - Special Death


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

_American Horror Story_ is one of the best recent shows, I think. Great song pick, World of Fright.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Obviously, this one is meant for Halloween, but it's a great song that not many people are familiar with.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I'm more of a romantic....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABxlQkIOfmA


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent contributions, amyml. The only one that I had heard before is _Blood_. I really like the last song


One of my favorite tunes by Breaking Benjamin:


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. This is a great idea for a thread. I love finding new music.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> _American Horror Story_ is one of the best recent shows, I think. Great song pick, World of Fright.


Thank you! I agree, AHS is definitely one of the best recent shows. I can't wait for the new season!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

The Stones version is the best, but I saw this in the theater and it rocked!





Can't forget Danny Elfman's old band


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Idea. Finding more songs to add to my music library.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I appreciate the contributions, as I'm also always on the lookout for more musical additions.

I know most of those, World of Fright,although Arthur Brown's is a new one. Good choices, but that video for _Dead Man's Party_ is soooo '80s 


One of McLachlan's much darker songs:


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I appreciate the contributions, as I'm also always on the lookout for more musical additions.
> 
> I know most of those, World of Fright,although Arthur Brown's is a new one. Good choices, but that video for _Dead Man's Party_ is soooo '80s


You're finding some really great songs Garth!

Yeah DMP was kinda cheesy lol. But I am a _huge_ fan of Danny Elfman


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

this is in my rotation.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Metal head checking in!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

World of Fright said:


> You're finding some really great songs Garth!
> 
> Yeah DMP was kinda cheesy lol. But I am a _huge_ fan of Danny Elfman


Thanks. As can be seen, I am not much of fan of cheerful music

Understandable; Danny Elfman is certainly very versatile, going from _Beetlejuice_ and _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ to something on the other end of the spectrum like the theme to _The Simpsons_.


That is one interesting song there, Bethany.

Good choices, Nightfisher.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If the desk top wasn't in storage, I could list all my "halloween" music, which most would fit this category.
I refrained from making you listen to Boogie Oogie which is also in my rotation - am I showing my age!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking of Oingo Boingo, I always add "Weird Science" to my playlist.

And a LOT of Iron Maiden. I probably mentioned it earlier, but this is probably my second favorite Iron Maiden song. ("Prowler" is #1, hardly Halloween-related, but fun nevertheless.)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a good one, stormygirl, and Eddie looks wicked in the art used.

30 Seconds to Mars' much more haunting take on the Lady Gaga song:


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Some harder songs (FYI, there's some naughty language in some of these if you're opposed to that kind of thing).


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good picks, amyml. I forgot just how comical the video for _A Little Piece of Heaven_ is Also, living near Detroit, I fear what is in the water, too...

I never heard the first part of the AFI song, Bethany; I like that.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Old lady from the 80's reporting in:

The Killing Moon - Echo and the Bunnymen
The Mercy Seat - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Straight to You - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds (one of the most romantic songs I've ever heard, yet very dark)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll do a favor and add links to all of those, Tarker I particularly agree about _The Killing Moon_ (which I still hear on the radio, including just yesterday).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJkrl-h2zIg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsgh6M6xdSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYbOHXMtelU (Cave and the band _have_ to be drunk in this video)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Something happen to my sound. Can't listen to anything 
Going to have a job for Hubby tonight!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Something happen to my sound. Can't listen to anything
> Going to have a job for Hubby tonight!!


I also love bass, but there _are_ limitations to the speakers, you know?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I also love bass, but there _are_ limitations to the speakers, you know?


I had my ear buds in last night.  Sometimes I'll hear my "notifications" sounds, but cannot get sound for YouTube vids.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am glad I got exposed to so much different music when my daughter was growing up!


----------



## the howler (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the you-tube video. Interesting music. The Howler.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I am glad I got exposed to so much different music when my daughter was growing up!


In your favor, you are far more open-minded than my father; then again, his brains would likely fall out if he actually _tried_ to be tolerant... That is another good song choice, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually do different music/sounds in different rooms. Dance in one, lounge in another, creepy sounds in garage.


----------



## Eddie Georgonicas (Jul 24, 2013)

Great thread guys


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are great ones, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread is making me miss my desk top computer  Want my music back!!! 
hate having most of my life in storage units.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Garth that Depeche Mode is one of my FAVORITES!!!!!!!!
I hope this link works...Ministry~Everyday is Halloween....it's my ring tone on my phone


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

skullnbones said:


> Garth that Depeche Mode is one of my FAVORITES!!!!!!!!
> I hope this link works...Ministry~Everyday is Halloween....it's my ring tone on my phone


Heh. You must have darned good taste, skullnbones

The link works fine. That song would be terrific for Halloween, no doubt about it.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

"Every Day Is Halloween" is one of my favorites.

These are good ones too:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are both quite amusing, Pumpkinhead625.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Gotta add some of my faves...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great choices, Frankie's Girl. The imagery in the videos for _Dig Up Her Bones_ and _I'm Your Boogeyman_ is really cool.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Found out yesterday that a band I loved several years ago split this spring. (I know, I'm badly out of the loop.) Ridiculous as it seems, I feel a little heartsick over it. I feel lonely. As irrational as it is, even when I didn't keep up with every little update, I felt better knowing they were out there. It's the end of an era for me.

Why am I posting this in here? Well, a lot of their music works well for Halloween, as do their music videos. It's what first drew me to them.

So here they are, in a last hurrah; my boys. My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImnMucno1ew


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have never been a fan of theirs, but many of those MCR songs are fitting, stormygirl. (One that I do like is the last, _The Ghost of You_.)

That tune is hilarious, Spookmaster.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with Garthgoyle ... that Stephen Lynch song is HILARIOUS.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

These are from my personal list of party songs and other creepy ones that fit the bill.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Anything by Halestorm!

http://youtu.be/4sXoA7B5yJo


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'll do a favor and add links to all of those, Tarker I particularly agree about _The Killing Moon_ (which I still hear on the radio, including just yesterday).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJkrl-h2zIg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsgh6M6xdSc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYbOHXMtelU (Cave and the band _have_ to be drunk in this video)


Love the gothabilly Garth!! The Coffinshakers are a hoot! But really, does anyone see the same thing I am in that vid? I swear to all that's... well, anyway, I think that the guy threw on a dress and some make-up for this video!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Love the gothabilly Garth!! The Coffinshakers are a hoot! But really, does anyone see the same thing I am in that vid? I swear to all that's... well, anyway, I think that the guy threw on a dress and some make-up for this video!


Haha. The times that I have watched the video over the years, I never really noticed; you were paying _too_ much attention to the imagery, apparently, but I think that you are correct


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Creepy moody song by Johnette Napolitano - Long Black Car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRiIZWebdMY


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

this is one on my play list  Don't know if I posted it before. Also have a couple from the "A Star Is Born" soundtrack (kris kristopherson & barbara striesand)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a neat thread! I am going to listen/watch more of the music/videos after the kiddos go to sleep tonight. 
If I were going to put together some songs for a Halloween party or to create a mood, here are some music that always puts me in a creepy-ish vibe - 

Enter Sandman - Metallica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTth7Ti_aGE

Dragula - Rob Zombie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0dA3h05EBQ

Let the Bodies Hit the Floor - Drowning Pool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-sMJZTYf0

Voodoo - Godsmack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw2iipzHl3w

Witchcraft - Book of Love (VERY different from the above stuff!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1aq9zMMOxY

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnYQkGeTAOU

This one is definitely... different. It's Swamp Witch by Jim Stafford. A friend introduced it to me or I'm sure I'd never have heard it - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB0SxXTR_UI

Another weird "swampy" song is Legend of Wooley Swamp by The Charlie Daniels Band 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMz4MA2X-98

Boadicea by Enya 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQwgpaLR6o
(was in the Stephen King movie "Sleepwalkers")

And I can't leave out these either - 

Sympathy for the Devil by The Rolling Stones 
Werewolves of London by Warron Zevon 
Somebody's Watching Me by Rockwell 
(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot
Cry Little Sister (remember that from The Lost Boys movie??) - Gerard McMann
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuxdjVI-5r0

I love The Decemberist's and many of their songs can be very melancholy/creepy. Especially "You'll Not Feel the Drowning" & "The Shankill Butchers". 

Thanks for this thread! I enjoyed thinking about songs that put me in the mood for Halloween!


----------



## Utaltorge (Sep 8, 2016)

wao ... i love these songs.... they all are freaking great


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

glad i saw this thread...our band is playing a show on october 15 and we've decided to do a full set of at-least-vaguely-halloween-themed songs. some good ideas here.


----------

